
In Chicago, cops try a ‘guardian’ approach armed with new prediction methods - steven
https://medium.com/backchannel/arresting-crime-before-it-happens-6cc8ad24d0e3#.7irzqc4nb
======
scotty79
> As I publish this, it’s also coping with the consequences of a damning video
> showing a policeman shooting Laquan McDonald, a black teenager who did not
> seem to present a fatal threat.

Wouldn't it be more appropriate to say that they are coping with consequences
of policemen shooting Laquan McDonald? Otherwise it seems like video is the
problem, not that cop shot black teenager that didn't present a threat.

~~~
kolinko
It's the video. If not for the video there would be no consequences for them.
Sadly.

~~~
Shivetya
Especially considering if true the statement of a Burger King district manager
claims the police deleted surveillance footage one of their store cameras
recorded.

Hopefully laws can be crafted which make it a felony for government employees
destroying, modifying, or otherwise, privately collected crime video without a
court order. They won't stop doing so until it automatically lands them in
jail

~~~
huac
The police also claim the video has no sound because "the batteries were put
in backwards"

------
daniel-levin
The technology used by the police seems to be nothing more than support for
their program of targeted intervention. The system does not only identify
potential perpetrators, but also their victims. Using data to identify people
most in need of "concrete assistance in the form of social services, job
training, childcare" just makes the process of doling out limited resources
more efficient.

>> “I think this is state of the art for predictive policing,” Lewin says. >>
How will this form of predictive policing be received?

Use of the word "predictive" here is utterly inaccurate because the police are
_not_ predicting anything, but rather identifying at-risk individuals. The
inferential leap from "people with these _n_ properties have historically been
party to gun violence" to "prediction" is enormous. As soon as one mentions
"prediction" and police in the same breath, it suggests Minority Report-style
impingement on personal freedoms of some kind. The reason I stress this is
because such a program might very well work to reduce gun violence, and
labelling it as though it were the genesis of a Big Brother is not only
disingenuous, but may also harm the program's legitimacy in the eyes of people
who have the power to shut it down.

------
spacemanmatt
Targeted intervention to supply things that everyone in a 1st world country
should have.

------
crisopolis
Minority Report - Hawkeye?

